# Waschplatz für Bike in Wiesbaden?



## harrypotter (16. April 2008)

Moin moin zusammen (oder "Gude", wie man hier wohl sagt?!),

aus dem Norden kommend bin ich seit kurzem und unregelmäßig in Wiesbaden, nutze aber jede Gelegenheit, mein inzwischen hier deponiertes Bike auf der Platte ordentlich einzusauen. 

Und nun hab' ich da eine ganz profane Frage: ich habe noch keine Gelegenheit gefunden, das bike irgendwo zu waschen (privat keine Gelegenheit und die angefahrenen Tankstellen hatten alle nur vollautomatiosche Waschanlagen, das war mir dann doch zu heavy, und den Kochbrunnen wollte ich auch nicht zweckentfremden ). 

Könnt Ihr mir eine Tankstelle mit Kärcher oder Schlauch oder sonst eine Waschmöglichkeit nennen (möglichst WI Zentrumsnah oder Ri. Sonnenberg)?  

Vielen Dank schon mal!  

Grüße aus Bremen, Arne


----------



## Rheingauer (16. April 2008)

mhm,

also in WiesbadenCity kenne ich nichts, aber in Schierstein gibt es eine Autowaschstation mit Hochdruckreinigern. 
-> Alte Schmelze Ecke Saarbrücker Allee.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=wiesbaden&jsv=107&ie=UTF8&ll=50.047784,8.204534&spn=0.006435,0.015128&t=h&z=16
Musst halt kleinGeld mitnehmen. Der Automat nimmt 50Cent, 1 und 2 Stücke.

Ansonsten kannste auch direkt runter zum Rhein fahren und das Rad mal kurz vom Steg ins Wasser tauchen   


gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (17. April 2008)

Hallo Basti,

danke für den Tipp  - das ist ja auch nicht sooooo weit weg. Ich werde da mal hinfahren - und dann spontan entscheiden, ob ich doch die in-den-Rhein-Tauch-Variante nehme, würde ja Geld sparen...

Grüße, Arne


----------



## harrypotter (20. April 2008)

...danke auch noch mal von meinem bike, das hat ihm gut gefallen.


----------



## biologist (23. April 2008)

Ich wohne mitten in der Mainzer Innenstadt und hab gar keine Möglichkeit es vor der Tür zu waschen. Deshalb nutze ich dafür einfach die Badewanne  Wenn man die direkt im Anschluss ausbraust, bleibt da auch kein Dreck drin. Feine Sache und nicht mal meine Mitbewohnerinnen maulen


----------



## janosch- (25. April 2008)

An der Shell-Tanke am Kurt-Schumacher-Ring (direkt neben der Feuerwehr, kurz vor Ecke Dotzheimer StraÃe) gibt's einen KÃ¤rcher-Hochdruckreiniger. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Aral â da gibt's sowas nicht. Guten Putz! Jan


----------



## harrypotter (25. April 2008)

...also die Sache mit der Badewanne kam mir ja auch als erstes in den Sinn (ist ja auch eigentlich völlig naheliegend ), aber als ich den Gedanken laut gedacht habe spürte ich nur bedingte Akzeptanz bei der Badewannenbesitzerin - und das kann ich nicht riskieren (wie hast Du Deine Mitbewohnerinnen so konditionieren können?  )
Aber die Shell-Tanke Ring/Dotzheimer ist fast um die Ecke, da schaue ich mal hin (als Übergangslösung, bis ich den Trick mit dem Konditionieren kenne ). 
Danke!


----------



## lars-SIM (13. Mai 2008)

einfachster Tipp: ich brauche eigentlich nur zwei Eimer Wasser und einen großen Tapeziererpinsel, danach blinkt es ganz super. Wenn man das ins Auto packt, kann man noch am Parkplatz putzen (ok, einen 20-Kanister solle man auch mitnehmen), bevor man das Rad aufs Auto packt. Dann wird es natürlich nicht blitzblank, aber besser wie nix...
Wenn Du natürlich von zu Hause losfährst, ist der Tipp nix wert, geb ich ja selbst zu.


----------



## mw42 (10. Mai 2009)

Moin, ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem citynahen Hochdruckreiniger. Der bei der Shell-Tanke am Ring ist zur Zeit leider kaputt. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Gruß
Max


----------



## steep_deep (12. Mai 2009)

..die Total-Tanke wenn Du in Wiesbaden die Ausfallstrasse Richtung Schläferskopf nimmst - kurz vor'm Ortsausgang..


----------



## mw42 (12. Mai 2009)

Super, dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuranWiesbaden (27. Mai 2009)

JET bei der Amisiedlung (Richtung Erbenheim raus)


----------

